# help on tax for job shift



## garry123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all. Please clear my doubt on taxes in malaysia. I will be shifting in may and I need to clear all my taxes for that. I m not sure how are they going to calculate the taxes.

for year 2011 I will be payin taxes too for which I know how it will be done. Since I m expat and will be paying 4 months taxes to my current company will they charge me 28%? isnt it wrong to do so?

if they do charge 28% will they refund me back next year because I will be working with new company for rest of the period.

Please clear my doubt.


----------

